# need help with tires and wheels



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

As I clean my vintage afx g+ cars, several have the sponge tires caked on the wheels. I have been chipping away at the wheels but it would be easier to remove them.

So, question on g+ wheels and I guess all vintage afx chassis. Is it harmful to get the wheels off without the special ho tools. I have enough vintage afx cars to make a purchase of special wheel puller. Just curious as to what the experts think?

Also, if I should get a wheel puller, can one be used on vintage AFX to modern Tomy cars?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wheels can be removed with a screw driver but they are easy to ding up on the back flange & the really old AFX are very easy to crack the wheel & it will be loose on the axle afterwards. I would purchase a wheel puller if you can & yes it can be used on most press on style wheels, there are several on e-bay. Also if you can swing the purchase of a wheel press, or even buy a small c-clamp to put them back on will make life much easier & safer for your wheels. Just get them started straight on the axle, & press them on slowly with either tool. 

Boosted


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

boosted thanks, the wheels are pretty hard to move. any problems with a wheel puller and older wheels. i.e. will the puller have issues getting a wheel off a car that has been sitting for many years.

and yes it sounds like if you get a pull you should get a press.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Try warm water....loosens things right up.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Invest in a press & puller. BSRT has a good selection: HT382 Press & HT384 Puller. They work great and you will get a lot of use out of them. Both sell for around $25/ea.

RT-HO Tools is another good place. They have T-Jet tools as well. A little more pricey but good stuff. Well worth the investment.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

in regards to the wheel puller and press, do the bsrt and rt ho work on box stock aurora afx wheels? without a hole will the press and pullers work?


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

The press may work on wheels without a hole on the outside portion of the hub. However, the puller relies on the "shaft" and "fork" to remove the hub from the axle therefore requiring a hole on the outside of the hub to be effective. Removing box-stock hubs for the first time can be a bit of a wrestling match without a puller. The hubs may have had a small amount of cement applied at the factory. This can make things difficult if you are using screwdrivers. Been there, done that. Work gently, patiently and they will come off. You may want to apply fresh cement when re-installing the wheels. Loctite's "Black Max" is good for this situation.


----------

